
EU blocking cities' efforts to curb Airbnb, say campaigners - loriverkutya
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/may/21/eu-blocking-cities-efforts-to-curb-airbnb-say-campaigners
======
fuscy
I'm not an economist but I'm pretty sure that the price of housing is
determined by supply and demand.

Wouldn't housing be more affordable if more houses would be allowed to be
built?

Cities seem to enjoy banning people from using their own property as they deem
fit. Instead less bureaucracy with faster and cheaper costs for building
housing would curb this phenomenon at the roots.

This doesn't solve issues where there isn't enough land (like an island) but
in most cases it should work.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Land prices determine the larger share of a house price. That depends on what
other purposes than housing, the land can be put to. Also infrastructure cost,
taxes and transportation.

And nobody is going to build a new house if they can't make good money on it.
So its all tied up in interest rates, expected rate of return for capital etc.

Supply can matter say in a depressed area where folks are in a hurry to get
out from under a mortgage. But nobody is making money there. Its not a typical
house price at all.

